# Bolivian Ram tank mates



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have two Bolivian Rams in a 29 gallon, with 6 black skirt tetras, two platy, and a clown pleco.
I've read mixed reviews on keeping different SA Cichlids in the same tank...especially my size tank. Some people say they have Bol Rams with GBR or apistos and it works find. Everyone is peaceful and happy. Other say they tried it and they had to rehome someone after a while.

The rams i have get a long with each other and don't pay any attention to the other fish. The rams hang out together sometimes and other times they go to their corners.
The tank has several plants, small driftwood and a couple rock formations.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Bump


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Any suggestions?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If they end up as a pair, any more cichlids along the bottom would be a bad idea. Even if they don't pair, a 29 is a fairly small footprint for one of the largest dwarves. I wouldn't put any others in it myself.


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!
Would it be okay to add a school of cory cats?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Should be fine unless they do pair and you want to raise the eggs. A group of cories can take eggs down rather quickly. For just a community tank, it should be fine though.


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the pointers!
Do you think I would be full stocked then, with 2 bol rams, 4-6 corries, the clown pleco, 6 skirt tetras and the 2 platy? The fiance wants something cool, like a dwarf gourami or angel.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I wouldn't do anything long finned like an angel or an gourami with those black skirts. IME they are nasty and nippy.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

What sort of filtration and what type of lighting are you running? Do you have live or fake plants? At this point you probably could add another fish however if you want your tank to thrive I believe you have a nice stock. As dwarfpike stated stay away from angels as the black skirts will nip them continually. I would probably concentrate more on the natural habitat than adding stock at this point.


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

i have a MarineLand 200 filter. The lighting is what ever was in the hood, when I bought it. Do I need to upgrade?
I have several fake plants and a gravel bottom. 
Should I try to add some live plants..fern or moss?

thanks!


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

rjs2115 said:


> i have a MarineLand 200 filter. The lighting is what ever was in the hood, when I bought it. Do I need to upgrade?
> I have several fake plants and a gravel bottom.
> Should I try to add some live plants..fern or moss?
> 
> thanks!


I realize its easier said than done however if you have the funds I would look to upgrade the lighting and add some hardy plants. At the very least I would remove the fake plants and add low level light hardy plants. Anubias and Java Fern are probably your two best choices however I personally like any of the Crypt Wendtii varieties. If you do not upgrade you lighting I personally would not add any other type of plant as these are your best bets for success. Keep in mind you will need to add some sort of fertilization to help the plants grow. If you decide to upgrade your lighting than that opens up some additional possibilities. Whichever way you decide to go do some research before you make the plunge.

You can start here: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... e_list.php


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Pseudeotropheus BB said:


> rjs2115 said:
> 
> 
> > i have a MarineLand 200 filter. The lighting is what ever was in the hood, when I bought it. Do I need to upgrade?
> ...


Thanks for the info!! I haven't done a lot of research into the plants. It may be something to consider. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Blue12am (Oct 29, 2013)

If you are looking to upgrade your filter, I would look into canister filters because IME, it's well worth it. Personally I stay away from live plants and driftwood because my priority is keeping healthy water parameters for my fish.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Blue12am said:


> If you are looking to upgrade your filter, I would look into canister filters because IME, it's well worth it. Personally I stay away from live plants and driftwood because my priority is keeping healthy water parameters for my fish.


?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Driftwood has no effect on water parameters besides the initial leaching of tannins. Live plants are actually helping water quality by sopping up nitrates.


----------



## Blue12am (Oct 29, 2013)

I didn't mean to offend the experts, because I am not one, I am pretty new, but IME my main tank that had driftwood and plants came down with a bad case of beard algae mainly on the driftwood, while my non-planted stayed crystal clear. I was just trying to share my personal experience to people who aren't pros like me and to stay away from it because IMO it definitely doesn't make it any easier. Peace.


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the post!


----------

